# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  رفع اشکال شیـمی نظام جدید

## Mohamad_R

با سلام . 
دوستان اگر مشکلی یا گیری در تست یا مبحثی بود میتونید اینجا به اشتراک بزارین 
بنده هم تا حد توان و تاجایی که بلدم و ذهن یاری میکنه در خدمتم 


موفق باشید :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (100): 

@

----------


## n1x

سلام محمد جان 

لطفا کلیت این تیپ مسایل(مخلوطی به جرم فلان از فلان و فلان ماده...) رو بگو چطوری باید حل کنم

اگه  تونستی بی زحمت این سوالو رو کاغذ هم بیارش واسه نمونه

مرسی

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام محمد جان 
> 
> لطفا کلیت این تیپ مسایل(مخلوطی به جرم فلان از فلان و فلان ماده...) رو بگو چطوری باید حل کنم
> 
> اگه  تونستی بی زحمت این سوالو رو کاغذ هم بیارش واسه نمونه
> 
> مرسی


گزینه 1 میشه؟ 
مخلوط از قراری 91.5 درصد خلوص داره !

----------


## n1x

> گزینه 1 میشه؟ 
> مخلوط از قراری 91.5 درصد خلوص داره !




نه 3 میشه/زده مخلوط اولیه 24 تا گوگرد داره.6تا کربن

----------


## Hisen

> 





> *نه 3 میشه/زده مخلوط اولیه 24 تا گوگرد داره.6تا کربن**
> 
> *


*

سلام . 
کاش پاسخ تشریحی کتاب هم بذارین .*

----------


## n1x

> نه 3 میشه/زده مخلوط اولیه 24 تا گوگرد داره.6تا کربن







خود سوال ایکس و 30منهای ایکس رفته ولی من یه روشم شنیده بودم تو این تیپا که دومعادله 2مجهول باس تشکیل داد ولی نتونستم پیادش کنم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> خود سوال ایکس و 30منهای ایکس رفته ولی من یه روشم شنیده بودم تو این تیپا که دومعادله 2مجهول باس تشکیل داد ولی نتونستم پیادش کنم


این از همون راه رفته . 
اول از a+b=30 نتیجه گرفته که a=30-b  و به جای a پارامتر رو قرار داده . 

الان برای خود من جالب شد که چرا نمیشه از فراورده به واکنش دهنده رفت!

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط n1x






خود سوال ایکس و 30منهای ایکس رفته ولی من یه روشم شنیده بودم تو این تیپا که دومعادله 2مجهول باس تشکیل داد ولی نتونستم پیادش کنم



اوهوم . تیپ رایج و سخت نبود ولی من اول اشتباه کردم ، کربن و گوگرد رو کلا اوردم توی یک معادله واکنش یکسان و اونجا کار رو خراب کرد . 
چیزی هم که هست اینه که ما اینجا دو تا مجهول داریم . یکی اینکه هر فرآورده گازی دقیقا چقدر داریم و اینکه از هر جز ترکیب اولیمون چقدر داریم . اگر جایی نامفهومه براتون بگین .( البته که صاحب تاپیک و استاد و ناظر ممد آر هستند و ما حرفی برای گفتن نداریم* :Yahoo (56): )

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> 
> اوهوم . تیپ رایج و سخت نبود ولی من اول اشتباه کردم ، کربن و گوگرد رو کلا اوردم توی یک معادله واکنش یکسان و اونجا کار رو خراب کرد . 
> چیزی هم که هست اینه که ما اینجا دو تا مجهول داریم . یکی اینکه هر فرآورده گازی دقیقا چقدر داریم و اینکه از هر جز ترکیب اولیمون چقدر داریم . اگر جایی نامفهومه براتون بگین .*


دیقا منم همین راهو رفتم واکنش ها در یکجا
من فراورده گازی رو به مول تبدیل کردم و به خاطر ضرایب تقسیم بر 2 کردم . که مول هر گاز باشه!
و از اونجا غلطی کار در اومد .

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> 
> اوهوم . تیپ رایج و سخت نبود ولی من اول اشتباه کردم ، کربن و گوگرد رو کلا اوردم توی یک معادله واکنش یکسان و اونجا کار رو خراب کرد . 
> چیزی هم که هست اینه که ما اینجا دو تا مجهول داریم . یکی اینکه هر فرآورده گازی دقیقا چقدر داریم و اینکه از هر جز ترکیب اولیمون چقدر داریم . اگر جایی نامفهومه براتون بگین .( البته که صاحب تاپیک و استاد و ناظر ممد آر هستند و ما حرفی برای گفتن نداریم*)



نه بابا اختیار دارین . خودم ته سوتیم بابا . یه کلوم شما میگین یاد میگیریم نیم کلوم هم ما میگیم! 

خوبی کار اینجاست ادم چالش میشه براش اشکالات دیگران بعضا مثل الان اشکالات منم حساب میشه :Yahoo (68):

----------


## n1x

> نه بابا اختیار دارین . خودم ته سوتیم بابا . یه کلوم شما میگین یاد میگیریم نیم کلوم هم ما میگیم! 
> 
> خوبی کار اینجاست ادم چالش میشه براش اشکالات دیگران بعضا مثل الان اشکالات منم حساب میشه



اقا یه سری از توضیحاتتونو نگرفتم ولی سواله اوکی شد دمتون گرم/چون 2تا مجهول داشتیم دو طرف معادله هی میگفتم دارم اشتب میرم و...

بازم مرسی

----------


## indomitable

*
سلام بی زحمت این سوالو توضیح بدید.*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> اقا یه سری از توضیحاتتونو نگرفتم ولی سواله اوکی شد دمتون گرم/چون 2تا مجهول داشتیم دو طرف معادله هی میگفتم دارم اشتب میرم و...
> 
> بازم مرسی



بازم شرمنده . خواستم مثلا با راه حل بهتر بیام بگم زدم خراب کردم . 

الان که فکر میکنم باعث بانی این که نمیشه با مول گاز ها رفت 2 پارامتره 

1- مقدار واکنش دهنده ها یکسانی نیست! 
2- سرعت سوختن هر مواد با دیگری یکسان نیست ( گرچه در این سوال مورد پرسش قرار نگرفته چون کل مواد سوخته) اما اگر میگفت در دیقه فلان نمیشد گفت که سرعت سوختن هر ماده ای یکسان است! 

از لحاظ بار علمی سوال خیلی وزین و کامل بود! ممنونم ازت

----------


## n1x

> بازم شرمنده . خواستم مثلا با راه حل بهتر بیام بگم زدم خراب کردم . 
> 
> الان که فکر میکنم باعث بانی این که نمیشه با مول گاز ها رفت 2 پارامتره 
> 
> 1- مقدار واکنش دهنده ها یکسانی نیست! 
> 2- سرعت سوختن هر مواد با دیگری یکسان نیست ( گرچه در این سوال مورد پرسش قرار نگرفته چون کل مواد سوخته) اما اگر میگفت در دیقه فلان نمیشد گفت که سرعت سوختن هر ماده ای یکسان است! 
> 
> از لحاظ بار علمی سوال خیلی وزین و کامل بود! ممنونم ازت


نه باو این چه حرفیه/چیزایی ک گفتید گره کارو وا کرد دمت گرم

حالا روش تناسبشم ک رفتمم میزارم کسی خواست استفاده کنه من که خودم از پاسخنامش چیزی نفهمیدم

----------


## n1x

> خود سوال ایکس و 30منهای ایکس رفته ولی من یه روشم شنیده بودم تو این تیپا که دومعادله 2مجهول باس تشکیل داد ولی نتونستم پیادش کنم





بقیشم مث پاسخنامس

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *فایل پیوست 97038
> سلام بی زحمت این سوالو توضیح بدید.*


سلام قبل از ان که حل کنیم  یک سری نکته در مورد نمودار های تعادل است : 

1- از لحظه ای که سرعت تولید و مصرف گونه ها یکسان میشود میگوییم تعادل برقرار است ! 
2- الزاما در تعادل مواد غلظت یکسان نیست !  مقدار غلظت تابعی از ثابت تعادل است  ( یعنی انکه ثابت تعادل ، غلظت رودر واکنش تعادلی مشخص میکنه  ) 
3- در تعادل هیچگاه عامل واکنش دهنده صفر نمیشود ( که این دیگه بدیهیه)
4- افزایش غلظت در یگ گونه یا چند گونه ( حذف یا افزایش ) طبق تعادل لوشاتلیه تعدیل میشود اما حتما مقدار غلظت تعادل قبل را نشان نخواهد داد ! 
5- افزایش یا کاهش غلظت ، فشار ، گرما ، میتواند بر سرعت طرفی از واکنش یا دوطرف تاثیر بزارد ( فصل 4 لوشاتلیه)

خب بریم : 
غلظت با سرعت تغییر میکنه و سرعت هم رابطه مستقیمی با ضریب استکیومتری داره ! 
در این نمودار ها بایستی تغیرات غلظت  نیتروژن دی اکسید 2 برابر تغیرات دی نیتروژن تترا اکسید باشه . 
مورد الف : درست است . اشکالی هم ندارد فراورده در 0 ثانیه 0 باشد 
مورد ب : صحیح است ببین واکنش تعادلی براش مهم نیست که در لحظه ای غلظت ها یکسان بوده و یا فلان . فقط باید اون ثابت تعادلی که داره به وجود بیاد 
مورد پ بله به ازای دو مولار تغییر واکنش دهنده 1 مولار فراورده افزایش پیدا کرده  و به تعادل رسیدند ! هیچ مشکلی هم نداره در تعادل به غلظت یکسان برسند! 
مورد ت : نادرست است ببین واکنش دهنده 4 مولار تغیر داشه و فراورده هم 4 مولار! اینکه نشد ، معادله واکنش این رو تایید نمیکنه!  به ازای 2 مولار مصرف 1مولار فراورده در دجهت رفت داریم و درجهت برگشت بلاعکس .

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R




سلام قبل از ان که حل کنیم  یک سری نکته در مورد نمودار های تعادل است : 

1- از لحظه ای که سرعت تولید و مصرف گونه ها یکسان میشود میگوییم تعادل برقرار است ! 
2- الزاما در تعادل مواد غلظت یکسان نیست !  مقدار غلظت تابعی از ثابت تعادل است  ( یعنی انکه ثابت تعادل ، غلظت رودر واکنش تعادلی مشخص میکنه  ) 
3- در تعادل هیچگاه عامل واکنش دهنده صفر نمیشود ( که این دیگه بدیهیه)
4- افزایش غلظت در یگ گونه یا چند گونه ( حذف یا افزایش ) طبق تعادل لوشاتلیه تعدیل میشود اما حتما مقدار غلظت تعادل قبل را نشان نخواهد داد ! 
5- افزایش یا کاهش غلظت ، فشار ، گرما ، میتواند بر سرعت طرفی از واکنش یا دوطرف تاثیر بزارد ( فصل 4 لوشاتلیه)

خب بریم : 
غلظت با سرعت تغییر میکنه و سرعت هم رابطه مستقیمی با ضریب استکیومتری داره ! 
در این نمودار ها بایستی تغیرات غلظت  نیتروژن دی اکسید 2 برابر تغیرات دی نیتروژن تترا اکسید باشه . 
مورد الف : درست است . اشکالی هم ندارد فراورده در 0 ثانیه 0 باشد 
مورد ب : صحیح است ببین واکنش تعادلی براش مهم نیست که در لحظه ای غلظت ها یکسان بوده و یا فلان . فقط باید اون ثابت تعادلی که داره به وجود بیاد 
مورد پ بله به ازای دو مولار تغییر واکنش دهنده 1 مولار فراورده افزایش پیدا کرده  و به تعادل رسیدند ! هیچ مشکلی هم نداره در تعادل به غلظت یکسان برسند! 
مورد ت : نادرست است ببین واکنش دهنده 4 مولار تغیر داشه و فراورده هم 4 مولار! اینکه نشد ، معادله واکنش این رو تایید نمیکنه!  به ازای 2 مولار مصرف 1مولار فراورده در دجهت رفت داریم و درجهت برگشت بلاعکس .


اینکه تغییرات غلظت نیتروژن دی اکسید باید دوبرابر اون یکی باشه رو چطوری بررسی کردی؟از روی نمودار عمودی که مال غلظته؟اخه تو هیچکدوم ک دوبرابر نیستش.*

----------


## zhi.a

> *
> 
> اینکه تغییرات غلظت نیتروژن دی اکسید باید دوبرابر اون یکی باشه رو چطوری بررسی کردی؟از روی نمودار عمودی که مال غلظته؟اخه تو هیچکدوم ک دوبرابر نیستش.*


ببخشید من جواب میدم، ممدار ببخشی :Y (454): 
بر اساس ضریب داخل واکنشه دیگه :/ ضریب n2o4  یکه ولی اون 2 پس تغییرات غلظت no2 باید دوبرابر اون یکی باشه
هیچ ربطی ب اون نمودارا ک داده ندارن :/ اونا رو باید بررسی کنی ببینی درستن یا ن، تازه نباید نگاه ب عددش کنی، باید تغییراتشو چک کنی ینی در لحظه شروع غلظتش چند بوده و اونجا ک خط صاف میشع ب چند رسیدن

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> اینکه تغییرات غلظت نیتروژن دی اکسید باید دوبرابر اون یکی باشه رو چطوری بررسی کردی؟از روی نمودار عمودی که مال غلظته؟اخه تو هیچکدوم ک دوبرابر نیستش.*





> ببخشید من جواب میدم، ممدار ببخشی
> بر اساس ضریب داخل واکنشه دیگه :/ ضریب n2o4  یکه ولی اون 2 پس تغییرات غلظت no2 باید دوبرابر اون یکی باشه
> هیچ ربطی ب اون نمودارا ک داده ندارن :/ اونا رو باید بررسی کنی ببینی درستن یا ن، تازه نباید نگاه ب عددش کنی، باید تغییراتشو چک کنی ینی در لحظه شروع غلظتش چند بوده و اونجا ک خط صاف میشع ب چند رسیدن




دیقا طوری که ژینا خانوم گفت ، تغیرات مدنظرمونه ! غلظت اولیه الزامه طوری نیست که ما میخوایم!  

بیین واکنش یک دستور عمل شیمیایی هستش . الزامی نیست تو اون جعبه ای که این واکنش انجام میشه غلظت نیتروژن دی اکسید دوبرابر باشه! هر چقدرم باشه اصن 0.1 مولار . واکنش با اصول و ضرایبی که داره پیش میره . 

بحث الان هم فقط تغیرات هستش .

----------


## Mohamad_R

اپ

----------


## indomitable

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R


اپ


مرسی که آپ کردی.ولی من سوالمو گم کردم بین ۱۰۰۰ تا عکس،بعدا میفرستم._

----------


## n1x

سلام لطفا اين سوالو ببين من متوجه نميشم چرا از چب و راست ما يه نصف بيوند كربن-كربن هم حساب ميكنيم توانتالبي فراورده ها اگه ممكنه يه توضيحي بده
مرسي

----------


## heavymakeup

*سلام محمد . عباداتت قبول حق . میشه این تست رو تحلیل کنی ؟ ممنون*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط n1x




سلام لطفا اين سوالو ببين من متوجه نميشم چرا از چب و راست ما يه نصف بيوند كربن-كربن هم حساب ميكنيم توانتالبي فراورده ها اگه ممكنه يه توضيحي بده
مرسي


سلام . 

طی پلیمر شدن یک گونه و محاسبه انتالپی واکنش ما مثل بقیه مسئله های موجود که داشتیم عمل میکنیم یعنی از فرمول عمومی که کتاب گفته : 
انتالپی واکنش = انتالپی واکنش دهنده - انتالپی فراورده 


خب اینجا هم اینطوریه اما باس دقت کنیم : 

در مرحله اول :  
پیوند دوگانه ما میشکنه

خب یعنی 612 تا انرژی
بعد از شکسته شدن مولکولی همیچین داریم: 

خب الان برای پیوند هم باید انرژی بدهیم تا پیوند ایجاد بشه 
یعنی مولکول مقابل رو ایجاد کنیم : 

2 تا هم پیوند یگانه لازمه یعنی 2 ضرب در 348


کلا اگه بگیم : در طرف واکنش ما یدونه پیوند شکست! اما در طرف فراورده دوتا ایجاد شد . 
در فرمول جایگذاری کنی میرسی به منفی 84 کیلو ژول 
اما واقعا چه اتفاقی افتاده؟ 

خب بین تو سوال هم گفته تقریبی!!  پیدا کردن دلتا اچ واکنش از روی پیوند ها واقعا کار پرت و دور از انتظاریه که در واقعیت علم شیمی اتفاق بیوفته ! 
در این تئوری ما میگیم که کل اتم ها ساده بشند به گونه عنصری گازی بعدا هم پیوند بدن و مولکول فراورده رو تشکیل بدن ! 
یعنی مثلا شما میخوای چوب رو بسوزونی این تئوری میگه که باید ابتدا چوب تجزیه بشه به اتم های گازیش ( سلولوز بشه یه مشت کربن گازی و گاز هیدروژن ) از طرفی هم اکسیژن هم تبدیل بشه به مولکول تک اتمی o و بعدا اینا واکنش بدن و بشن اب و کربن دی اکسید! 
چون پایه تئوری با پیوند هاست مجبوره اینطوری استدلال بکنه ! 
در سوال بالا هم راه حلی که این روش قبول داره اینه که بیای و کل اتم رو تجزیه کنی ! و فراروده رو بسازی اما یک چیزی که هست اینه در نهایت این مقادیر ساده میشن چون هیدروژن  در واکنش دهنده و فراورده هم در یکجا بودن و عملا هیچ تغییراتی وارد نکردن به دلتا اچ 

از طرفی هم نیم پیوندی که از طرفین میگی درسته اما در واکنش پلمیری مولکول تنها نیست که ! با مولکول های دیگه شبیه به خودش میشه درشت مولکول ! در این واکنش ما چون یک مولکول رو برسی میکنیم و 2 مولکول طرفین رو صرفا همراهی کننده واکنش میدونیم در نظر نمیگیریمش 
و نیمچه پیوند هارو یک دونه در نظر داریم ! 

قضیه اینه*

----------


## n1x

> *
> 
> سلام . 
> 
> طی پلیمر شدن یک گونه و محاسبه انتالپی واکنش ما مثل بقیه مسئله های موجود که داشتیم عمل میکنیم یعنی از فرمول عمومی که کتاب گفته : 
> انتالپی واکنش = انتالپی واکنش دهنده - انتالپی فراورده 
> 
> 
> خب اینجا هم اینطوریه اما باس دقت کنیم : 
> ...


مرسی دمت گرم/ینی داری میگی ک کلا این حرکتی که طراح زده چون پلی مرا جامدن فقط وقتی بگه تقریبی درست میشه و ما تو خود پلی مر از چپ و راست هم یه نیم پیوند c-c همیشه باید در نظر بگیریم واس انتالپیش؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط n1x


مرسی دمت گرم/ینی داری میگی ک کلا این حرکتی که طراح زده چون پلی مرا جامدن فقط وقتی بگه تقریبی درست میشه و ما تو خود پلی مر از چپ و راست هم یه نیم پیوند c-c همیشه باید در نظر بگیریم واس انتالپیش؟



نه تقریبی به خاطر اینه که این مقادیر عددی انرژی میانگین و نسبی اند ! وقتی از مولکول مثلا امونیاک یک پیوند هیدروژن رو میشکنی n ژول انرژی خرج میکنی و یدونه هیدروژن و  NH2 به دست میاد 
اما برای کندن هیدروژن دومی همون n ژول کافی نیست چرا که تمایل هسته برای نگه داشتن ابر الکترونی و الکترون اشتراکی زیاد تر شده! 
اما به اختصار مثلا میان و از جمع اینا میانگین میگیرین و عنوان میکنن . به همین خاطر لفظ تقریبی محتوای علمی سوال رو بالا میبره ! چون این مقادیر اکیدا درست نیستند. 

نه چون یک مول بود نیم در نظر نمیگیریم! یدونه کامل از هر کدوم از طرفین .*

----------


## hossein1399

> *سلام محمد . عباداتت قبول حق . میشه این تست رو تحلیل کنی ؟ ممنون*


سلام فکر کنم ۷۵ میشه.

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط heavymakeup


سلام محمد . عباداتت قبول حق . میشه این تست رو تحلیل کنی ؟ ممنون





سلام معذرت میخوام ندیدمش 

دوستمون بالا فرستادن منم همینطور اودرم 75 درصد . 




 
			
				پیشرفت واکنش به عبارتی همان راندمان واکنش ماست که مساوی مقدار عملی بر نظری ضرب در 100 هست
			
		


ببین یک میله اهنی رو وارد یک محلول کردیم که توش 0.04 مول نمک مس ii سولفات حل کردیم . 
طبق الکتروشیمی که خوندیم یک سلول ایجاد میشه و اهسته یون مس به فلز مس و اهن به یون اهن تبدیل میشه . 
و انیون سولفات عملاً ناظر هست و میتونی کلا حذفش کنی 

از میان 4 صدم مول نمک که داریم 4 صدم مول هم مس داریم ! ( چون به ازای انحلال یک مول نمک بهمون یک مول کاتیون ( مس) و انیون (سولفات) میده) 
پس این 4 صدم مول مس به گفته سوال کلا به عنصرش تبدیل شده!! 

اما از اونطرف هم میله اهنی ما لاغر شده . و به مقدار استوکیومتری که 4 صدم مول تعریف کرده! 

اختلاف کاهش یا افزایش جرم میله بدین صورته: 





یعنی ما مقدار نظری باید 32 صدم گرم اضافه وزن برای میله داشته باشیم 

24 صدم هم مقدار عملی بوده 

تقسیم اینها ضرب در100 میرسونه مارو به 75%*

----------


## heavymakeup

> *
> 
> 
> 
> سلام معذرت میخوام ندیدمش 
> 
> دوستمون بالا فرستادن منم همینطور اودرم 75 درصد . 
> 
> 
> ...


*خوده پاسخ نامه این شکلی حل کرده بود . من زیاد نفهمیدم ولی شما خیلی خوب توضیح دادید . مرسی
*

----------


## heavymakeup

*@**Mohamad_R**
slm mohammad 
mishe in soal ro baram tahlil koni ? 
merciiiiiiiii ^_^
*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*سلام من معذرت میخوام نتم تموم شده و دقیقا نمیدونم چرا نمیتونم نقل قول بگیرم! 


سوال در مورد واکنش پذیری عناصر هستش . در شرایط بهینه و استاندارد در ترکیب یک ترکیب شیمیایی با گونه واکنش پذیرتر تبادل صورت میگیره . 

بدین حالت فرض کنید که احمدی نژاد با انجلینا جولی دوست هستش اما در کافی شاپ یهو دیکاپریو وارد میشه . طبیعتا جای مموتی رو میگیره لئوناردو و با انجلینا ترکیب میشه و مموت بیچاره تنها میمونه . 

کتاب درسی انگشت شمار مقایسه انجام داده در خصوص عناصر مثلا کربن از سلیس واکنش پذیر تر و الومینوم از کربن و اهن واکنش پذیر تر هستند . البته مقایسه ای در خصوص کربن و الومینیوم صورت نگرفته اما میتوان اینطور گفت که در فرایند هال الومینای مذاب در موقعی که جریان الکتریکی قطع باشه با الکترود کربنی واکنش نمیده! پس این نشون میده که الومینیوم نسبت به کربن سره! 

در این سوال هم ترکیب هماتیت که همون زنگ اهن و بوکسیت که همون اکسید الومینیومه در مجاورت زغال که بهتر بود بگه کربن یا کُک ! در شرایط ایده آل اصلا الومییوم وارد واکنش نمیشه . چرا که کربن ازش واکنش پذیرتر نیست . اما هماتیت و کربن واکنش میدهند و فراورده اهن مذاب و کربن دی اکسید تولید میشه . 

فکر کنم گزینه 1 جوابه اره؟



**heavymakeup*@

----------


## heavymakeup

> *سلام من معذرت میخوام نتم تموم شده و دقیقا نمیدونم چرا نمیتونم نقل قول بگیرم! 
> 
> 
> سوال در مورد واکنش پذیری عناصر هستش . در شرایط بهینه و استاندارد در ترکیب یک ترکیب شیمیایی با گونه واکنش پذیرتر تبادل صورت میگیره . 
> 
> بدین حالت فرض کنید که احمدی نژاد با انجلینا جولی دوست هستش اما در کافی شاپ یهو دیکاپریو وارد میشه . طبیعتا جای مموتی رو میگیره لئوناردو و با انجلینا ترکیب میشه و مموت بیچاره تنها میمونه . 
> 
> کتاب درسی انگشت شمار مقایسه انجام داده در خصوص عناصر مثلا کربن از سلیس واکنش پذیر تر و الومینوم از کربن و اهن واکنش پذیر تر هستند . البته مقایسه ای در خصوص کربن و الومینیوم صورت نگرفته اما میتوان اینطور گفت که در فرایند هال الومینای مذاب در موقعی که جریان الکتریکی قطع باشه با الکترود کربنی واکنش نمیده! پس این نشون میده که الومینیوم نسبت به کربن سره! 
> 
> ...


سلام محمد  :Yahoo (4): 
مرسی بابت پاسخ گوییت
مثال بجایی هم زدی  :Yahoo (4): 

راستش جوابش توی پاسخ نامه شده گزینه ی 2 !

میخای یه عکس از پاسخ نامه بگیرم برات ؟


*Mohamad_R*

----------


## heavymakeup

سلام مجدد محمد  :Yahoo (4): 
اقا این سوال چی میگه ؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط heavymakeup


سلام محمد 
مرسی بابت پاسخ گوییت
مثال بجایی هم زدی 

راستش جوابش توی پاسخ نامه شده گزینه ی 2 !

میخای یه عکس از پاسخ نامه بگیرم برات ؟


Mohamad_R



سلام . گمونم سوال اشتباه هستش در کل واکنش های مربوطه من گشتم مقایسه ای بین کربن و الومینیوم نیست که بتونیم بگیم کدوم واکنش پذیر تره! تنها چیزی که میدونیم اینه عنصر هر کدوم واکنش پذیر تر از اهن هستند . 
و ضمنا در خیلی سبز هم که من نگاه کردم الومنیوم رو واکنش پذیر تر از کربن دونسته .*

----------


## heavymakeup

> *
> 
> 
> سلام . گمونم سوال اشتباه هستش در کل واکنش های مربوطه من گشتم مقایسه ای بین کربن و الومینیوم نیست که بتونیم بگیم کدوم واکنش پذیر تره! تنها چیزی که میدونیم اینه عنصر هر کدوم واکنش پذیر تر از اهن هستند . 
> و ضمنا در خیلی سبز هم که من نگاه کردم الومنیوم رو واکنش پذیر تر از کربن دونسته .*


فک کنم فرض سوال بر این بوده که این واکنش انجام میشه
چون منم دانسته هام شبیه شماست

مرسی بابت پاسخ گوییت

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط heavymakeup


سلام مجدد محمد 
اقا این سوال چی میگه ؟




گزینه 2 میشه؟
*

----------


## indomitable

> با سلام . 
> دوستان اگر مشکلی یا گیری در تست یا مبحثی بود میتونید اینجا به اشتراک بزارین 
> بنده هم تا حد توان و تاجایی که بلدم و ذهن یاری میکنه در خدمتم 
> 
> 
> موفق باشید
> 
> @


سلام این نکته توی مبتکران نوشته بود من اصلا متوجه نمیشم یعنی چی،مثالم زده بود بازم نفهمیدم.میشه توضیح بدی؟(نتونستم عکس بفرستم تایپ کردم)
[در واکنش هایی که عنصر شکرت کننده در واکنش اکسایش-کاهش،در سمت راست معادله به صورت تغییر نکرده(از لحاظ عدد اکسایش)نیز مشاهده میشود،باید تغییرات عدد اکسایش را در سمت راست معادله تبادل کنیم.]

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable




سلام این نکته توی مبتکران نوشته بود من اصلا متوجه نمیشم یعنی چی،مثالم زده بود بازم نفهمیدم.میشه توضیح بدی؟(نتونستم عکس بفرستم تایپ کردم)
[در واکنش هایی که عنصر شکرت کننده در واکنش اکسایش-کاهش،در سمت راست معادله به صورت تغییر نکرده(از لحاظ عدد اکسایش)نیز مشاهده میشود،باید تغییرات عدد اکسایش را در سمت راست معادله تبادل کنیم.]



مثالش رو میشه بگی / فکر کنم در خصوص موازنه از طریق عدد اکسایشه ! 

مثلا در این واکنش : 

مس ii نیترات + الومینیوم میدهد الومینیوم نیترات و مس      » نیتروژن نیترات عدد اکسایشش تغییری نکرده و همون 5 هستش . ( فکر کنم منظورش این بوده اگر امکان داره مثالش رو بفرست بگم)*

----------


## heavymakeup

> *
> 
> 
> گزینه 2 میشه؟
> *




poh chie ? az koja dar avord

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط heavymakeup




poh chie ? az koja dar avord



درسته بله ، من از حجم اسید صرف نظر کردم اشتباها که 10 دسی لیتر اومد و گزینه نزدیک 2 بود .  
و نمیدونم واقعا چرا اینطوری کردم  

ph : پاور اف  هیدروژن  

POH : پاور اف هیدروکسید  


چنان چه برای شاخص ph ما لگاریتم غلظت رو میگیریم برای هیدروکسید هم هست . یعنی در poh هرچه به 0 نزدیک تر شویم محلول بازی و هر چه به 14 نزدیک شویم محلول اسیدی تر میشود.  

راه حل کتابی تر و نظام جدیدی تر این بود که ph باز  غلظت هیدرونیوم رو میافت و بعدا از رابطه غلظت هیدرونیم ضرب در هیدروکسید مساوی 10 به توان منفی 14 به مقدار غلظت میرسید . 

اما راهکار تستی تر اینه که بگیم همیشه مقدار جمع POH  با PH مساوی 14 است*

----------


## indomitable

> *
> 
> 
> مثالش رو میشه بگی / فکر کنم در خصوص موازنه از طریق عدد اکسایشه ! 
> 
> مثلا در این واکنش : 
> 
> مس ii نیترات + الومینیوم میدهد الومینیوم نیترات و مس      » نیتروژن نیترات عدد اکسایشش تغییری نکرده و همون 5 هستش . ( فکر کنم منظورش این بوده اگر امکان داره مثالش رو بفرست بگم)*

----------


## heavymakeup



----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط heavymakeup







مقداری تخمین زدم و 28 درصد اوردم ! گرینه 3 هستش؟*

----------


## ZAh_Akb

https://kheilisabz.com/wp-content/up...10/zamimeh.pdf


*تمام واکنش های شیمی دهم و یازدهم
*

----------


## 2kia

سلام من در مورد یک سوال واکنش اسید باز مشکال داشتم یک سوال کنکور 86 ریاضی هست من فکر میکنم اشتباهه راه حله شون از دسته سوالاتی هست که با فرمول na.nMa.Va=nb.Mb.Va حل میشه اول میخواستم اثبات این فرمول رو اگه میشه توضیح بدین من میدونم که اثباتش اینه که تعداد مول هیدرونیوم باید با تعداد مول هیدروکسید برابر باشه اگه اینگونه هست پس باید فرمول بالا فقط برای اسید و باز قوی درست باشه چون غلظت هیدرونیوم یک اسید ضغیف با n ضرب در M که همون غلظت اولیه است برابر نیست صورت سوال:
اگر درجه یونش یک محلول اتانویک اسید برابر 2 درصد و ph آن برابر 2.7 باشد 25ml از ان با چند ml از محلول 5 صدم مولار آمونیاک برابر است
صورت سوال و پاسخ درسنامه همه غلطه چون باید درصد یونش امونیاک رو میداد تا بفهمیم غلظت هیدروکسید چقدره تا با هیدرونیم برابر بگیریم
این دسته سوالات توی المپیاد شیمی 88 هم بوده و بد جوری سردرگم شدم.

----------


## Delgir

> سلام من در مورد یک سوال واکنش اسید باز مشکال داشتم یک سوال کنکور 86 ریاضی هست من فکر میکنم اشتباهه راه حله شون از دسته سوالاتی هست که با فرمول na.nMa.Va=nb.Mb.Va حل میشه اول میخواستم اثبات این فرمول رو اگه میشه توضیح بدین من میدونم که اثباتش اینه که تعداد مول هیدرونیوم باید با تعداد مول هیدروکسید برابر باشه اگه اینگونه هست پس باید فرمول بالا فقط برای اسید و باز قوی درست باشه چون غلظت هیدرونیوم یک اسید ضغیف با n ضرب در M که همون غلظت اولیه است برابر نیست صورت سوال:
> اگر درجه یونش یک محلول اتانویک اسید برابر 2 درصد و ph آن برابر 2.7 باشد 25ml از ان با چند ml از محلول 5 صدم مولار آمونیاک برابر است
> صورت سوال و پاسخ درسنامه همه غلطه چون باید درصد یونش امونیاک رو میداد تا بفهمیم غلظت هیدروکسید چقدره تا با هیدرونیم برابر بگیریم
> این دسته سوالات توی المپیاد شیمی 88 هم بوده و بد جوری سردرگم شدم.


در سوالات خنثی سازی درجه یونش مهم نیست به عبارتی هر چقدر باز بود با اسید خنثی میشه و اگر از هر کدوم اضافه موند ممکنه در آخر تشکیل یک محلول بافر رو داشته باشیم

----------


## mh81

عدد اکسایش اتم بور در ترکیب NaBO3 چقدر است؟؟
لطفا توضیح بدین این سوالو

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mh81


عدد اکسایش اتم بور در ترکیب NaBO3 چقدر است؟؟
لطفا توضیح بدین این سوالو



+3

*


البته این گونه نمیتونه بدین حالت پایدار بمونه و در اب ابپوشی میشه ( سدیم پر بورات اسم گونه پایدارشه)

----------


## mh81

> *
> 
> 
> +3
> 
> *


ممنون
پس بدون رسم نمیشه همچین سوالیو جواب داد؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mh81


ممنون
پس بدون رسم نمیشه همچین سوالیو جواب داد؟



نه به دلیل پیوند اکسیژن با اکسیژن محاسباتتون خطا میره ببینید:

( من سدیم رو حذف و بار قرار میدم به جاش)

-BO3  
1- = (-2)3 + x
x=+5

اصلا بور نمیتونه پایدار باشه با درجه +5   
*

----------


## mh81

> *
> 
> 
> نه به دلیل پیوند اکسیژن با اکسیژن محاسباتتون خطا میره ببینید:
> 
> ( من سدیم رو حذف و بار قرار میدم به جاش)
> 
> -BO3  
> 1- = (-2)3 + x
> ...


اها
مرسی لطف کردی

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mh81


اها
مرسی لطف کردی


خواهش میکنم 
ولی سوال از محدوده دبیرستان خارج بود سطحش*

----------


## Hossein00

سلام خسته نباشید میشه این سوالو برام توضیح بدید ممنون

----------

